# Need HELP, Having trouble UNCLIPPING from pedal



## BTurn7 (May 20, 2006)

I just recently got shimano PD-r540 clipless pedals and I have already fallen a couple of times due to the frustration of trying to clipout of the pedal. These pedals do have tension adjustment and I have them on the loosest setting, but I still have to use a great amount of force to get unclipped. I know the best advice is practice and I have been doing that but I do not feel safe at all about going highspeeds not knowing if I might have to suddenly stop. So can someone give me advice or some tricks on how to unclip easier. After reading the forum the most common problem I have seen is clipping in, but that is a breeze it's just the part of getting out that is giving me a headache. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or comments.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

General advice as I have no experience with your pedals.

First, I would suggest getting some dry lube (pedros, white lightning, whatever so long as it is wax based) and lubing the pedals well. 

The key is to twist, move your heel outward. Instinct says pull up and back, but that is not the motion you need. In fact, that motion can stop you from clicking out if you pull up hard before twisting.

If you have a trainer, use that, otherwise go somewhere with no traffic and practice that "twist". Move your heel outward and it should come right out. Do that 20 or so times on each side.

After that, just try clicking out ever so often to lock that motion in. You'll get it in no time.

FWIW, I've been riding clipless for a long time, over 15 years, and when I put new pedals on my MTB this year I tipped over from not getting unclipped... twice! Once to the left, once to the right. Everyone does it, even if they won't admit it. When it happens, just.... turn the other cheek!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Try twisting in. I have 959's on my bike also set to the loosest release setting. I tore up both ankles back in HS and ever since they've been really weak. I can only unclip my right foot by twisting my heel towards the bike. 

Practice will help a lot.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the ultegras, 6something. double check if you have it on the lowest tension. then make sure you've got your cleats adjusted properly. thats all i can think of... if u can't get unclipped while u're on the road just keep pedaling with the other leg and keep trying. your biggest problem is when you slow down and focus on unclipping u're as good as ****ed.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

1. Make sure your cleats and pedals are clean. My experience with Shimano pedals is that when they're dirty, your feet get stuck.

2. I don't know how to describe it, but with some Shimano pedals it's highly possible to cleat in crookedly or partially...something that also glues your feet in.

Not to make this a Shimmy flame, but with my Shimano pedals I suffered through being stuck all the time. A complete nightmare. The moment I changed pedals (to Time Atacs, then Eggbeaters, then Looks and then Campy) the problem went away forever. I found you have to break in the Campy pedals by clipping and unclipping about twenty times before you actually go out on the road, but from then on they work great.


----------



## Praetorian27 (Jul 30, 2004)

My Wellgo Look copies started giving me a nightmare of a time unclipping. I put a healthy amount of lube on the retaining spring, and they worked like new! Give that a try right away before doing anything drastic.


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

I assume from the model # that these are road pedals so the following advice probably doesn't apply -- but sometimes in ATB pedals, esp. SPD's, you need to actually trim some of the sole around the cleat down (I sort of shaved off a layer with a knife). It can impede clipping in and out.

Otherwise I agree that reduce tension (is this a two-sided pedal? If so, reduce both sides), keep clean and lubed, and double check cleats for any chewed up or burred spots in the metal (which you shouldn't have if they are new).


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

Another thing that might help- make sure your shoes fit and are on tight. If you have a ratchet-type strap on your shoes, give them an extra 'click' or two. While you don't want your ankles to hurt or your circulation cut off, your shoe won't turn like it needs to if your foot is moving inside of your shoe.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Unclipping has to become second nature. You really shouldn't be thinking about unclipping at all, it should just happen. And as much as you don't want to hear it, that comes with time. First ensure there is nothing mechanicaly wrong with your pedals and then try unclipping without the bike moving. Sit on the bike between a doorway and unclip repeatedly. 

Remember, everyone has fallen when they first transitioned to clipless pedals. We've usually done it twice and there's always a good story to go along with it!  

Stick with it!!


----------

